# example of a check valve for chilled fog



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I came up with this reed valve today. It's application would be for a vertical position. I am going to use it to pipe chilled fog into the bottom of my witch cauldron.. (don't want it running back out the plumbing) a piece of plastic hot glued to pipe with a plastic bag glued onto the plastic. The piece of plastic needs to be straight, true, and flush against the bottom of the pipe. I just set them face down on a table and hot glued it in place. I used a heat gun to "relax" the plastic bag slightly so it was straighter. (it's a little thicker than a sandwich bag- maybe comparable to a storage bag) I pretty sure it will work perfectly. a gentle blow opens the valve and it closes on it's own. At first I was going to come up with a rigid, counterweighted valve like on a tractor's exhaust pipe but this was far simpler. Naturally it wouldn't work sideways-like.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea! Is that black plastic rigid or pliable?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Severin said:


> That is a fantastic idea! Is that black plastic rigid or pliable?


it's somewhat pliable due to it's thickness. more rigid would be better, but not as easy to cut the hole in.


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Great idea. I just made a pipe for my cauldron and haven't tested it extensively yet. This may be a solution I will need to adopt. Thank you.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great idea, just about to plumb my cauldron for fog, too!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't tested it yet but I thought you guys would like a pic of the installation. note the valve is positioned such that the motion of the motor arm "closes" the valve as it goes past. (anti-clockwise)


----------

